# Greensmaster 1000 groomer max depth...



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

My HOC is set to 5/8 inch. With the groomer as low as it will go, it is still way higher than the HOC. Therefore won't groom anything. Is there a was to make it be a grooming depth of 3/4. Or am I out of luck and there only good for 1/8 inch or so turf? Thanks in advance


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I know on my Baroness that the higher your HOC the lower the groomer will NOT go as there seems to be some sort of relation between the two. I don't know how Toro's work but I am sure it is similar. I know on mine that when you start getting above .500" HOC the groomer will start not going down low enough to really do anything.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Good to know. My GM did not come with the groomer. I guess would not have been useful on anything kept above 1/2" anyway. It is also not for deep Verticutting either.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I usually set my groomer at or around .200" and get pretty good results.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Ware,

I had a similar issue with my GM1600 - I have my HOC at about 3/4" and about 1/2" is the lowest I seem to be able to adjust the groomer to. I haven't had much luck finding videos or manual coverage of that. I'd like to run it, at least once, pretty low to not-quite-verticut the lawn. Any tips?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I am not sure the groomer drive can take being used to Verticut. All that runs it is a small belt. I am looking at getting the actual Dyna-Blade Verticut kit for my GM 1000. That and another GM 1000 because you are not supposed to use the mower for mowing once that kit has been put on.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Ware,
> 
> I had a similar issue with my GM1600 - I have my HOC at about 3/4" and about 1/2" is the lowest I seem to be able to adjust the groomer to. I haven't had much luck finding videos or manual coverage of that. I'd like to run it, at least once, pretty low to not-quite-verticut the lawn. Any tips?


Sorry, I don't have a groomer on my GM1600.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> I am not sure the groomer drive can take being used to Verticut. All that runs it is a small belt. I am looking at getting the actual Dyna-Blade Verticut kit for my GM 1000. That and another GM 1000 because you are not supposed to use the mower for mowing once that kit has been put on.


Is it possible and or likely, that the groomer is just limited to not be able to go more than say 50% of the HOC? Even if I could go 0-30%, so it was only cutting things above the soil, that might help thicken the turf.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, I think that's possible - since it is adjusted relative to the front roller/HOC setting.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Could you post a picture of the brackets that adjust the groomer position? It is possible that the bracket limits the travel to prevent hitting the bedknike/reel.

On the 220E, the groomer drive transmission is not designed for high loads, in my opinion. The whole system is using a slip bushing. It is meant to help lift the blades and not to verticut.


----------



## derek (May 9, 2017)

It could also be that the quick up bar is set in the up position..
That's the mini handle below the knob.

on my 1600 I am able to set the HOC at .650" and the groomer at .325" no problems...


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

One of my buddies that has 1/2 acre of Emerald Zoysia to mow every week has a GM with a groomer. I forgot about the quick up knob. That is used to pull the groomer out of the grass when it is not wanted. My only question is how much thread is on the bolt and is there enough to set the groomer into the turf when HOC is high.


----------



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

The way a groomer is designed is to be cutting or spinning the blades of grass up so that they are cut by reel. So you want your groomer lower than your actual HOC. Example HOC is .5. Groomer should be deeper for instance .7 that way it is actually going into the turf. But not hitting dirt. When it just spins on the top of the grass nothing is achieved from groomer. Does that make sense?


----------



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

I say groomer lower but i mean actually a taller HOC if used in that sense


----------

